# My puppy won't toilet outside



## lisa-jane (Oct 3, 2008)

we have a 11 week old yorkshire terrier and he will not go to the toilet out side i have stood out there in all weathers for around a hour at times and he will not go he just stands there shaking.
so we are using puppy pads which he is really good with but im worried about how im going to move him off them. Any advice would be greatfully recived


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa Jane, an 11 week old puppy cannot go to order. 

You need to start taking him outside when he has eaten, first thing in the morning and last thing at night. 

I have never used puppy pads, but you need to keep moving them closer to the back door, until eventually you can start putting them outside. Please give him a chance though, since he is a baby at the moment :001_smile:


----------



## yellvis (Oct 31, 2008)

It will come with time, we have had our 5 month old beagle for just over a week and he is nearly toilet trained already (albeit with one or two accidents) as he was not house trained when we got him. We started with the puppy pads but it was hit and miss. we decided against using them as 1) you're teaching him its okay to do it in the house - and then having to teach him all again just to confuse the dog. and 2) he just ripped them up anyway!!! 

I think puppy pads are best with the younger puppies like yours - now we just keep the puppy pads on hand as they are great for soaking up accidents on hard floor or the carpet!

Like i said, from my experience it will come with time and remember your puppy is very young and can't hold its bladder for long times.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Our Yorkie had been going on newspaper when we got him, so we put newspaper outside where we wanted him to go and he went almost immediately - he also learned to go on command within a week or so - they are clever little things! Just keep taking him out regularly and he will get it!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - one of the most useful things you can teach a dog is how to widdle on command.

There is no frustration like the frustration you feel when it's the middle of winter, and you're standing at the back door in your jammies waiting for the dog to have his last wee of the evening, and he's wandering around the garden aimlessly, sniffing the grass... sitting down for a nice scratch... gazing up at the moon... sniffing the grass some more... looking enquiringly at you as if to say "Why are you shivering? Is it cold? I hadn't noticed..."

Much nicer to pop him out, say "wee wees", watch him do his thang and then come into the warm again.

It doesn't take them long, either. Just say your chosen word every time they wee.


----------

